# fishin



## cane crazed (Jul 22, 2008)

how's the fishing up your way? here in Tennessee we are having a real problem dodging the rattlers and copper heads in the mountain streams. really have to be careful. i hope to be up your way for the salmon. fell in love with several rivers up there. i hope the bugs are hatching and the trout are rising. be safe forum friends and may your days on the river be rewarding. just to be on the water is enough.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Yikes, I never thought about the snakes... sorta takes away from the stress reliever.

The water has been high from some unusual rains.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

fishing has been tough for me and now I'm not gonna be fishing as much do to soccer


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Cane great name by the way, so what kind of boo do you fish? 
As for here, fishing has been good between rain storms. Rivers have been up and down but the bugs have been plentiful including mosquitoes. My local smallmouth river just came down to the point we can wade and catch fish, much fun and our local hex is due to start in a few weeks. 
So where in Tenn are you fishing? I head down to the smokies near Thomsen now and then to fish in the park..love that country. 
We do not have the snake issue, just skunks, skeeters, blackflies and politicans.
Hope your upcomming salmon trip is a fun one.


----------



## james d (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been fishing a couple of streams in the northwest part of the state and they seem to be improving in spite of a slow start. I love hopper season even though the fish are small. 

We may be headed to the smokies for a family vacation. If we do I'll get some fishing in. How much do I need to worry about snakes? Sounds like something that could ruin a day.

Have fun with the salmon. Come up for the spring steelhead run sometime.

-Jim


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I was out tonight got one sucker and lost afew trout


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

great as long as you mind the water temps (not an issue if you pick the right rivers) Heading to the smokies here as well in late august, and was looking to do some fishing.


----------

